# Donner Party Cookbook



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a signed copy of the rare *Donner Party Cookbook* by Terry Del Bene, PhD. The book entails the struggles, both physical and culinary, of an ill-fated group of emigrants traveling from Missouri to California during the horrible winter of 1846-1847.

[attachment=0:3td87lni]Donner Party Cookbook_b_sm.jpg[/attachment:3td87lni]

There's 36 recipes in the book; everything from rabbit, and antelope, to brains and minced meat. I'll give some of the recipes a try and post up...........now where's my meat saw?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice looking old steel there Goob.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

At first I thought maybe you where looking for the highest bidder......... :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Nice looking old steel there Goob.


Thanks, it's an old Case, worn out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze Goob. There is nothing you won't eat. Remind me to never go camping with you.

Looking at the recipe listing, it has one for Johnny Cakes. Requires 2 Cups of Johnny.

[attachment=0:2dbgfiwm]donner party cookbook recipe page.jpg[/attachment:2dbgfiwm]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh Hey there Goob ! We haven't heard from Mrs. Goob in awhile.................. How's she doing ?????? :O•-:









:lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhh Hey there Goob ! We haven't heard from Mrs. Goob in awhile.................. How's she doing ?????? :O•-:
> 
> :lol:


Uh...........Mrs. Goob? Uh...........Patti? Eeeee............why do you ask?

Hey, gotta go, I'm makin' hamburger pattis.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Uhhh, all of the sudden I've lost my appetite for Goobs dishes. -)O(- _/O (Which is a shame cause the sausages he posted up recently looked really good.) 


Especially the cake recipes on pg 76, yikes! :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lumpy Dick :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Lumpy Dick :shock:


Uh...yeah...just put mint jelly on it and it will be fine.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-/O_-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's really an entertaining book and I highly recommend it. Here's an excerpt from page 13:

_"..............Even with the host of techniques avalable, sometimes food spoiled. Many period recipes include spoiled food... so that little was wasted. Even sour milk and wormy bisquits can be made edible......................."_

Mrs Goob says: "I'd like ta have a nickel for everytime I heard that."


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any recipes for mustang in there? ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There was talk of eating a riding horse, but nothing about a wild mustang.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Try a Burger King in England.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Try a Burger King in England.


Lol try any beef in england. It all taste like crap. No wonder they like sheep so much over there


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmm recipe for Johnnycakes huh? *note to self, try to sneak very quietly into wyoming when I must....


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

Id hate to see the recipes after Oct. 20!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

> Id hate to see the recipes after Oct. 20!


Sure brings a whole new meaning to the following conversation:
"You remember grandma?"
"Yeah, she sure made a mean pie!"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Son, go get Grandpa for dinner."

"Let's eat, Grandma." or "Let's eat Grandma." 

All the same.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

From page 28:
_The average nineteenth-century person ate a variety of organ meats on a regular basis. Brain stew was a favorite dish. _

Brains
2 pounds - brains
1 pint - milk
1 ounce - butter
1/4 tsp - salt
1/2 tsp - peppercorns
2 tbsp - vinegar

Soak brains in salted water until the blood stops oozing out of them.
Drain and then add enough water to cover.
Bring to a boil and add salt, milk, peppercorns and butter.
Cook for 10 - 12 minutes.
Place on a serving dish and drizzle with vinegar.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> "Son, go get Grandpa for dinner."
> 
> "Let's eat, Grandma." or "Let's eat Grandma."
> 
> All the same.


"Punctuation is very important_." Grandma _


----------

